
Breakthrough in Converting Heat Waste to Electricity  - wglb
http://www.northwestern.edu/newscenter/stories/2011/01/converting-heat-waste.html
======
jyg34dgf
If this is as cheap as it sounds, could we not make long, thin versions of
this and drop them down a deep hole? The advantage over traditional geothermal
would be producing electricity directly, rather than bringing the heat to the
surface to convert it. I dunno what all the relative efficiencies add up to :)

